# Which Rear Shock Absorbers??



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Got a rear knocking and pretty sure I need to replace the rear shocks. Will do both rears together but unsure which ones I need.... Not sure what the difference is between the rear ones available?

http://www.eurocarparts.com/shock-absorber

Or has anyone else got an alternative source/option?

Cheers.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Anyone able to shed any light?? Cheers.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

For me, your link doesn't bring up any page other than a blank one were you need to enter the car details :?

Brian


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Tritium said:


> For me, your link doesn't bring up any page other than a blank one were you need to enter the car details :?
> 
> Brian


Ah that might be a problem. Cheers for the heads up Brian - I'll have to get the link for the individual shocks this eve.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Right - had a look and here are the different options on ECP but don't know what the difference between them is and which I need....

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 808&000925

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... 808&000925

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/Audi_ ... ff1&000925

Cheers!!


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 30, 2011)

quality and function vary in different brands and price ranges, you seem to be interested in a lower priced OE style shock, the rear is an easy DIY installation, springs are prolly tired also as well as front struts, replacing all is a good move with the required alignment after doing the front, search will give you lots of info and options, mostly dependent on your budget and what you want or need


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

rodhotter said:


> quality and function vary in different brands and price ranges, you seem to be interested in a lower priced OE style shock, the rear is an easy DIY installation, springs are prolly tired also as well as front struts, replacing all is a good move with the required alignment after doing the front, search will give you lots of info and options, mostly dependent on your budget and what you want or need


I simply need a replacement shock and am trying to find out where to get a pair. Springs all round have recently been done, as has rear arb, front top mounts and all arb bushes. 4 wheel alignment is being done once new wheel, spacers and suspension is sorted. I'm not looking for anything 'cheap' - I'm just going with the only 3 options ECP give me....

But cheers for the input....


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Never heard of the shocks ECP have available so cant comment on how good they are or not. Usually, people go for branded shocks like Koni or Monroe which are a known to perform well.

Having said that, I guess much depends on your driving style and budget. The ECP shocks are probably OK for general daily use but may not be as high quality as branded types.


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

gunner said:


> Never heard of the shocks ECP have available so cant comment on how good they are or not. Usually, people go for branded shocks like Koni or Monroe which are a known to perform well.
> 
> Having said that, I guess much depends on your driving style and budget. The ECP shocks are probably OK for general daily use but may not be as high quality as branded types.


Yeah I'm just looking to replace the standard rear shocks so OEM equivalent. The fronts will still be the original and I'm only doing both rears as assume if doing one it's best to do both.... I'm not looking to upgrade - just replace the knackered one.


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

If you google the manufacturers ECP use, there is no website for Anschler but KYB have a good website and apparently are the worlds largest manufacturer of shock absorbers. The KYB catalog shows This shock as suitable for the mk1 TT, seems to be up there with oem quality so I would go for these.


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi mate. I had Monroe shocks on the roadster for over a year. Good shocks, no problems whatsoever. £98 delivered:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-Monroe-Ref ... 3ef81c7186

Or if you want to pay a bit more, bilsteins are £140 a pair:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... 35bdfe71bb


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheers for the help Gunner and Boycie.

If I do change the rears from OEM really I should do the fronts as well though??


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ideally yes , but if you are trying to keep costs down then you can check out the local scrap yard for a late mod and then do fr and rr when you got more cash


----------



## jonnyl888 (Dec 10, 2012)

Don't go for the ECP ones, they look overpriced.

You can find genuine ones on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... 3378361000


----------



## stewbieTT (Jun 23, 2012)

jonnyl888 said:


> Don't go for the ECP ones, they look overpriced.
> 
> You can find genuine ones on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Coupe ... 3378361000


That picture isn't the ones for a quattro :!:


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheers for trying to help guys. Might have to find out how much they are from the stealers.... Monroe/Bilstein ones look good but not keen on the idea of not having the shocks the same all the way round.... :?


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

AdamG said:


> Cheers for trying to help guys. Might have to find out how much they are from the stealers.... Monroe/Bilstein ones look good but not keen on the idea of not having the shocks the same all the way round.... :?


You will be able to buy front and rear Monroe shocks for the price of a set of rear from Audi!


----------



## jonnyl888 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a quick question, do the facelift and prefacelift have the same shock absorbers? Is it just the springs that they changed to achieve the lower ride height?


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

You can buy Monroe shocks directly see here

Prices seem to be for a pair, so £96 for two rear shocks is good and the fronts are £195 for two so seems a good deal


----------



## AdamG (Jun 21, 2012)

What about getting the rear monroes and then getting the fronts at a later date.... Not ideal I know.


----------

